
DungeonDelveXL (2017) - Impossible
http://www.frayn.net/games/ddxl/index.html
======
estomagordo
This is my fourth week at my new job, and this link was the first one I've
found that was blocked my the corporate firewall (didn't even realize we had
such a policy) - the reason? Pornography. Man, I'm missing out.

~~~
CiTyBear
One might argue this is excellent MS Excel Pornography

------
onychomys
A gentle reminder: VBA is a fully-fledged language, capable of anything a
normal language can do (including things like making HTTP get requests!). You
should be very careful about running macros on anything you've downloaded from
the internet.

------
hmhrex
Is there any repository of Excel applications like this? I would love to see
what other people have done.

------
grenoire
I really wanted to try this but it doesn't work on 64-bit Excel, any tips?

------
lozay_
Not running on x64 version of Office 365. I guess it is written for 32 bit
versions.

------
mothsonasloth
Getting syntax errors for Office Libre

~~~
zingmars
It uses VBA, so it's not going to be compatible with non-MS office products
(and the author doesn't really advertise compability anywhere anyway).

